# embedded youtube videos maximize problem: shows thin black bar



## GIDSTER (Jul 12, 2011)

I have youtube videos that I embed in my web page. Youtube videos are 4 units wide and 3 units high. So you would think you could increase their size, as long as you kept the ratio of 4/3. I find that when I maximize the embedded video to full screen, it ends up with a thin black line nearly at the top of the video. You can actually see a tiny bit of the video above the black line.
So I say to myself - well thats because the monitor may not have an aspect ratio that matches. So I changed the iframe width and height to be larger, but keep the aspect ratio. Even when I do that, that thin black line appears.
Is there any solution to this?
Thanks,


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, this one as not a problem with your code or your monitor. I had this problem not to long ago with a fan-made AMV. YouTubes flash player isn't designed to be stretched so much. If you want a full screen YouTube video without selecting the fullscreen mode, your best bet is to stick to the 720p and 1080p videos they host.

My suggestion would be to simply keep the video its default size and then, if your viewers what a fullscreen view, just use the fullscreen button embedded in the video player.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome to TSF! :wave:



DDAoN said:


> Ah, this one as not a problem with your code or your monitor. I had this problem not to long ago with a fan-made AMV. YouTubes flash player isn't designed to be stretched so much. If you want a full screen YouTube video without selecting the fullscreen mode, your best bet is to stick to the 720p and 1080p videos they host.
> 
> My suggestion would be to simply keep the video its default size and then, if your viewers what a fullscreen view, just use the fullscreen button embedded in the video player.


Same advice as above....

You must also note that youtube will play the video best for the pc it is viewing on.

Because of this you would get different "views" depending on the quality/size of the computer/monitor.

Take for instance, even when i go on youtube and view an 4/3(SD) video. It often will use a 16/9(HD) player creating the black lines you talked about.

As DDA suggested above, Higher quality video or just use a smaller player


----------

